# Ever worked hard on a drawing or design and it gets no traction



## Spikyapple (Jun 13, 2021)

So your just like  what’s the point anymore and you just start to hate your own art and everything you produce because you feel like it’s not good enough and nobody likes it.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 13, 2021)

I hate my own art though people like it.


----------



## Kajira (Jun 13, 2021)

I know what you mean, but the real important thing is that you learn something or refine your technique, and a lot of the time you will look back on it and be like, wow, why did i not think this looked good at the time. Plus, a lot of random factors go into whether people will see it at the exact right time and maybe it just gets missed sometimes by luck or any other factor. Just don't ever stop drawing and you'll always be improving and enjoying it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 14, 2021)

Unless producing art is a profession you rely on, I think we should make art because expressing ourselves benefits us- rather than because we expect to feel better about ourselves by seeing other people react to that art.


----------



## MoonlitEsau (Jun 14, 2021)

The way I see it, the process of making art, while sometimes stressful, should be ultimately something you enjoy doing. I'm not really satisfied with how my art looks most of the time, but the prospect of seeing what went wrong and improving over time is what keeps me trying.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jun 14, 2021)

seen that happen a few times, if i may i will show them here






https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41171488/ in link for  adult


----------



## ghammer (Jun 15, 2021)

My whole art career has been like this. It's hard to beat the algorithms whether it be on youtube, deviantart, or instagram


----------



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jun 15, 2021)

I think that’s just being an artist. My whole life I’ve been involved in the arts, rather that be drawing, sculpting, or doing digital art. As an artist I’m constantly trying to improve my work and though great by most peoples standards, I am my worse critic. Instead of looking at my art, thinking it’s terrible,  i’ll look for the worst feature or part of my art and then the next time I try to tackle it I try just to focus on fixing that part until it becomes second nature. It’s a lot of work but it can be done, trust me. I started out like anyone else and eventually got good enough at what I do that I was hired by Disney and worked on a few of the marvel films making some of the most iconic props in movie history! Even then I criticize all the  imperfections that no one would ever notice! Anyway from an art educator this is the most educational thing you will ever learn and that is, You will learn more from your failures than you ever will from your success.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 15, 2021)

Drawings, yes

Designs, no

I think character design might be my strongest attribute, all of them have been received pretty well, and three have even received fanart! 

The exception is Constantine but I probably worked the least on his design. It was more of a "throw ideas together and hope it works" thing.


----------



## Ember_Kamura (Jun 15, 2021)

Kajira said:


> I know what you mean, but the real important thing is that you learn something or refine your technique, and a lot of the time you will look back on it and be like, wow, why did i not think this looked good at the time. Plus, a lot of random factors go into whether people will see it at the exact right time and maybe it just gets missed sometimes by luck or any other factor. Just don't ever stop drawing and you'll always be improving and enjoying it.


Kind of hard to refine or learn much when you get no critque.


----------



## NFP (Jun 15, 2021)

No traction is the only traction I know.


----------



## sushy (Jun 17, 2021)

yeah I have that too. It is unfortunate. Sometimes it gets a bit of traction later. Anyway, I just keep creating because I love drawing anyway.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 17, 2021)

Ember_Kamura said:


> Kind of hard to refine or learn much when you get no critque.


Teach yourself! 

Read books. Lots of online tutorials. Pick an artist you really like and study their techniques. There's a lot you can be doing without having to depend on others!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 17, 2021)

'Critique' from the internet is not necessarily useful to start with!


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 17, 2021)

Same here! I have incomparably more arts than what's shown to public... I just can't show them to others...

Perhaps that's the reason my pals tell me that I seem to improve or change drastically every time?
The essence is to keep doing it! However, if you don't feel like doing it, take a break and do anything else you prefer more. One moment, hopefully you'll be returning and be creating new art that's more satisfying than former ones.

That's how I do! OwO


----------



## spoonful-of-jam (Jun 20, 2021)

Can definitely relate, and it's really disheartening. :/ I know I'm not the most amazing artist in the world, but I'd say I'm at least decent, and yet it's so frigging hard to get any amount of feedback on anything. But like someone else already said, there are a lot of other factors beyond skill that go into whether or not your work gets seen, so maybe a lot of the people who experience this are actually doing something else "wrong" like not posting frequently enough, not networking/interacting with other users enough, etc.


----------



## spoonful-of-jam (Jun 20, 2021)

n1ghtmar3w0lf said:


> seen that happen a few times, if i may i will show them here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your fire bunny so much! <3


----------



## Ghostbird (Jun 21, 2021)

Join our art gains discord!


----------



## Ryblrai (Jun 23, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Same here! I have incomparably more arts than what's shown to public... I just can't show them to others...
> 
> Perhaps that's the reason my pals tell me that I seem to improve or change drastically every time?
> The essence is to keep doing it! However, if you don't feel like doing it, take a break and do anything else you prefer more. One moment, hopefully you'll be returning and be creating new art that's more satisfying than former ones.
> ...


This is,, so relatable man. I have tons of sketches/finished pieces that just get chunked because they're embarrassing for some reason or I think something looks off. Sometimes a whole month can go by without me posting anything and by then my art's totally different. But,,, you're so right. It's really important to take a break sometimes 100%


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jun 26, 2021)

spoonful-of-jam said:


> I love your fire bunny so much! <3


thank you


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jun 28, 2021)

Drawing for views is a noxious mentality and follower/engagement numbers mean fuck all with the exception of trying to earn money. Even then, it's not entirely critical.
You will go stale trying to make things to only appease people for a number high. And that lack of passion will ensure your obscurity.

Draw to improve. Not for metrics.


----------



## RailRide (Jun 28, 2021)

This showed up in my youtube recommendeds since I periodically look up art tutorial stuff. It looks especially relevant now:





(good thing I was watching this...I caught one of my usb desk lamps starting to smoke right next to my keyboard  )

---PCJ


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 2, 2021)

The thing is we only appear for a brief moment on the front page of the large art platforms. Maybe we receive 3 or 4 likes from there and and then we get shoved away from dozens of new images. It is definitely easier to get attention when you draw something that many people are familiar with. Especially fan art. People will look for the things they like. It is impossible to look for something that is unknown. I mean...who would type "Undertale" in a search bar, when one doesn't even know it exists? Being active in a community is probably the best way to get noticed when you create more personal or unique things.

Another important thing in my opinion is interaction in your art. I shared one piece that was just "pretty". I put a lot of effort into it, everything I learned about color theory and was really proud of it. And it didn't receive a single comment, haha. Then I drew something simple in a cartoon style, it was a simple joke and it received over 10 comments! People like to interact, we just have to give them a reason to. A deeper meaning, something mysterious, a question or humor.  People then really want to share their opinions! And it's more than: "Your art looks nice!"

Another thing I can recommend is to look for different art platforms, smaller ones. Some have very dedicated members and since there aren't many uploads, you will get noticed immediately and for a longer period of time.

To have no expectations when uploading art is probably the best thing. Just draw what you love, for fun, enjoying the process. Then, whenever you receive a comment or like, is a nice bonus, but not necessary.


----------



## lazarus102 (Aug 2, 2021)

Kajira said:


> I know what you mean, but the real important thing is that you learn something or refine your technique, and a lot of the time you will look back on it and be like, wow, why did i not think this looked good at the time. Plus, a lot of random factors go into whether people will see it at the exact right time and maybe it just gets missed sometimes by luck or any other factor. Just don't ever stop drawing and you'll always be improving and enjoying it.


Really? I look back on the art I did before and I'm like "Damn.. didn't think I was that shitty back then.." It's a thing of relativity. Like how I used to think that goldeneye on the N64 had the best grfx ever, but now I look back on it and it's grfx are terrible. 

I totally get what the OP is saying though.. I have terrible self esteem issues.. Honestly, a very small percentage of my art has been seen by anyone but me. It can be difficult when you're caught on a snag, especially when you can't quite figure out where you're going wrong. Like in anime style, getting faces at dynamic angles to look right, is a major pain..


----------



## MaxyG (Aug 3, 2021)

I understand, I go through this too and I feel lonely and lost. But the important thing is that you like it. Eventually more people will like it too. The important thing is to do and be good for you >< (It´s hard to be a small artist...)


----------



## lazarus102 (Aug 4, 2021)

MaxyG said:


> I understand, I go through this too and I feel lonely and lost. But the important thing is that you like it. Eventually more people will like it too. The important thing is to do and be good for you >< (It´s hard to be a small artist...)


This world is a pain in the ass sometimes.. Superficial, hateful, depressing.. How does one validate themselves when no one else (that knows them) will.. It is said that no one can/will love you if you cannot love yourself. But how is that a possible task when everytime you look in the mirror, all you see is the reason for all your pain..


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 17, 2021)

Oh yeah, this happens to every artist on a long enough timeline.

I have OCs that I love, but I know my fans don't so whenever I go hard on one of those pics I can expect it to flop even if I love it >:3 
But that's all that really matters. As long as you like the result or you learned something from drawing it then mission accomplished.


----------



## Yudran (Nov 17, 2021)

Same for me. Most of my paintings take me a full week of work, that doesn't leave time for much else (I barely play any video games anymore), but they practically don't get any attention for the most part. Then suddenly, one specific piece gets more traction and favs, either on DA or FA, and I can't explain why.

I also really dislike my own art. The more you learn, the harder it is to level up just like in any game, the more you see your mistakes, the more you realize how little you know, and it's a never ending circle. I'm still trying to learn to cope with it and just "enjoy the process" (easier said than done sometimes).


----------



## siberat (Nov 27, 2021)

Story of my life!

It does get one bummed out- but you have to remember: do art for yourself.  If you learn just one thing from the piece- it is a success!
You may have to premote yourself better? I dunno. I am not the best at it.  LOL!


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 27, 2021)

I drew a stick man and posted it here once. Noone hearted it fml


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 27, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I drew a stick man and posted it here once. Noone hearted it fml


What?!? 
Im starting to think furries are racist!!!


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> What?!?
> Im starting to think furries are racist!!!


*based


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Nov 28, 2021)

Lmao oh boy about everything I do.
Ive learnt to just stop giving a shit and draw for myself more than anybody else (easier said than done)


----------



## Kumali (Nov 28, 2021)

Words of wisdom from Ira Glass of NPR's _This American Life_:

"Nobody tells this to people who are beginners, and I really wish somebody had told this to me.

"All of us who do creative work, we get into it because we have good taste. But it's like there is this gap. For the first couple years that you're making stuff, what you're making isn't so good. It’s not that great. It’s trying to be good, it has ambition to be good, but it’s not that good.

"But your taste, the thing that got you into the game, is still killer. And your taste is good enough that you can tell that what you're making is kind of a disappointment to you. A lot of people never get past that phase. They quit.

"Everybody I know who does interesting, creative work they went through years where they had really good taste and they could tell that what they were making wasn't as good as they wanted it to be. They knew it fell short. Everybody goes through that.

"And if you are just starting out or if you are still in this phase, you gotta know it's normal and the most important thing you can do is do a lot of work. Do a huge volume of work. Put yourself on a deadline so that every week or every month you know you're going to finish one story. It is only by going through a volume of work that you're going to catch up and close that gap. And the work you're making will be as good as your ambitions.

"I took longer to figure out how to do this than anyone I’ve ever met. It takes awhile. It’s gonna take you a while. It’s normal to take a while. You just have to fight your way through that."









						What Every Successful Person Knows, But Never Says
					

Read this story to learn how Ira Glass, a popular media personality, learned an important lesson about success and failure.




					jamesclear.com


----------

